# UK DTG machine leasing (or paying long term)



## Neilc (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi all,

Has anyone in the UK leased a DTG machine (in our case probably long term payment). Are there any companies doing this?

Or is it just easier to find the one we want and then find a credit company to help us pay for it over a few years?

Thanks!


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi, if you PM me your details we can quote you.


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

Neil i have just leased my machine from Resolute Ink. Very quick and easy process.

I did my research - Bank Loans, 3rd party loans, Hpi, etc etc and the rates and deals were not as good as what I got using Resolute Inks Lease Company.


----------



## Neilc (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks both. Good to hear Resolute getting positive independent feedback!

Colin, I'm actually the Neil you spoke to a few weeks ago about getting a demo with a local owner


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Neilc said:


> Thanks both. Good to hear Resolute getting positive independent feedback!
> 
> Colin, I'm actually the Neil you spoke to a few weeks ago about getting a demo with a local owner


Hi Neil,

If we weren't so busy I would put one in the car and bring it to you. With the recent weather and our busy exhibition schedule this year that's not going to be a quick option. 

Are you planning to visit Printwear & Promotion in February, if so you can book a private demo in our print room. Let me know and I can arrange this.

Best regards

Colin


----------



## Neilc (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Colin,

No problem - I'm hoping to be at P&P, so will make a point of seeking you out! I'll drop you a line beforehand.

Cheers,

Neil


----------

